

Nokia marries Microsoft - av500
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/11/nokia-and-microsoft-enter-strategic-alliance-on-windows-phone-b/

======
damienfir
"Nokia and Microsoft enter strategic alliance..."

It's a shame it's not about consumer happiness anymore. Just winning the
competition.

~~~
rimantas
I'd say times have changed. You cannot "win" in any sensible way in mobile
space without making consumer happier.

~~~
raganwald
_You cannot "win" in any sensible way in mobile space without making consumer
happier._

Does this observation cover the carriers? How about the handset and smartphone
manufacturers that are held in thrall to them?

~~~
rimantas
Oh no, it sure doesn't. Sadly.

------
program
"Nokia's content store will be integrated into (read: assimilated by)
Microsoft's Marketplace"

This is the (only) good news. Less problems for those developers that fight
everyday with N different stores (read: policies) in order to bring their
programs to embedded devices.

~~~
alexknight
Merging the stores is probably the best decision (along with the idea of going
with WP7) I've heard Nokia make in 10 years.

This is going to solve a HUGE fragmentation issue from an app store
perspective. Also, this should simultaneously provide a far great user
experience.

I think Microsoft has a winner as far as their mobile OS is concerned, now
they just need to work their asses off and deliver the next point release
update before August.

That and also make sure they do everything in their power to make the
development process uber smooth.

